# Maternity



## toots23

Here are some photo's that I took at a maternity shoot any advice is welcome


----------



## eravedesigns

Whats on her in number 2? looks like a tattoo over her stomach. Nice shots though except her hand placement looks like she is bushing the baby out I prefer to see the hands cradling the baby.


----------



## toots23

eravedesigns said:


> Whats on her in number 2? looks like a tattoo over her stomach. Nice shots though except her hand placement looks like she is bushing the baby out I prefer to see the hands cradling the baby.


 
she had aske me to edit a lil and i put her babys ultrasound on her belly 
this photo is a bit big but it shows the ultrsound pic better


----------



## omama

is she supposed to be making a heart with her hands?


----------

